# Best car for two GSDs?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I currently have an SUV that doesn't have enough room for two crates. I am wondering what cars to look for for the next one. I am not going to get a pick up. Needs to be able to hold two crates for two adult GSDs. What do you guys all have if you have multiple dogs that are crated n cars?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have 3 dogs, so minivan.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a minivan also, though only 1 dog. But I think 2 crates would easily fit in back with the seats folded away.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

A friend of mine is a plumber and his work van is a Nissan sprinter van or whatever and the cargo area in those things is insane. He can fit full size sheet goods (4x8) in there if he wanted and it's tall too. If I didn't want a truck then I'd go with something like that or one of the bigger suvs like the Tahoe


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I think the Tahoe is good, a club member of mine has one and it fits two GSD sized crates quite well. Lots of others drive minivans as they have the most space. I like the 4Runner myself, but that's personal preference.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I think it would depend which size crate you want to use for travel. I have a smaller crate for travel which could fit two crates in an Enclave, but the large crate for home no way, I don't eve know if the large crate would fit. I have to fold the 3rd row seats down for the travel crate which was the puppy crate. I'd take measurement of the crates and compare to the space available in the vehicles you like should show the measurements in the specifications of the vehicle. 
Congrats on the soon to come new pup!


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

I've been researching SUVs, too. I would love a Tahoe but they are a bit much for my teacher salary! Acadia has the 3rd row, and when folded down, and 2nd row pushed up, the space is huge. They also have the widest wheel base in the class. The 2017s are a bit smaller from what I've read. Congratulations on the puppy! What a lucky pup to get a mom like you. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

There's a really nice fb group for dog sport vehicle set up ideas, tons of people posting pics of their car and crate set ups if you're a visual person. Not sure if posting the link to the group is allowed, but I've found it helpful for comparing a really wide variety of options and getting to see how the car looks with the crates in it. Pm me if you can't find the group and want the link


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

It depends on what type of crates you plan on using.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What kind of SUV do you have now? And what kind of crates? I just bought a 2017 Toyota Highlander a year ago, and I love it. It only has Halo's crate in it right now - a 36" Varikennel, but we brought that and also the next size up, (which is what our dogs sleep in at night), with us to the dealer to make sure they'd both fit. They also fit in the Rav4, but there was much less room left for other stuff with two crates. The crates will not fit side by side, one would need to go across the width of the vehicle and one lengthwise, but there is enough room between the wheel wells for other brands of crates. Rough Tough Kennels are narrower than Varikennels, and you would be able to fit two Large and I think also two XL side by side. 

The Honda Pilot has a bit more cargo area than the Highlander and is also well reviewed, but Consumer Reports referred to its touch screen infotainment system as frustrating (if I remember correctly, Edmumds called it "infuriating"), and said that while the ride is comfortable, it handles like an apartment building on wheels. :rofl: We ended up not even not even test driving it. I do know people who have them and like them very much though.

If you go larger you'll have more room but you'll also have lower gas mileage. I was looking for the smallest vehicle that would give me enough space for dog stuff and also be comfortable to drive and not so large that parking was going to be an issue.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I currently have Nissan Pathfinder, very basic model. I travels great, pretty quiet for car like that. It holds a normal large airline crate. In the past I had her in a wire crate along with the Collie next to her in the other one. These were side-by-side crates and face the back but they are kinda narrow in order to fit. That was OK for short trips but for longer ones I prefer a larger cargo area, especially since a male GSD will need a larger crate than the Collie and to hold camping gear. Also I am planning on doing Schutzhund so they have to be crated for longer periods of time during the training days.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

We've started negotiations to buy a new 2018 Nissan Rogue SL Platinum SUV, (as Sheba is getting too large for our little sports car) and I'm pretty sure that two XL travel crates could fit in it. (I think the distance between wheel wells is 50") Or perhaps you are wanting to keep the rear seats upright, in which case it would have to be a _very big_ SUV. With the Rogue, we'll be able to keep one rear seat upright, and our crate will fit lengthwise between the side wall and the one upright seat. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Whatever you decide check for recalls, required maintenance and compare warranty information.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am leaning towards the Chrysler Pacifica.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know what year your Pathfinder is, but the current model has around 79 cubic feet of cargo space. My Highland has 83.7 cubic feet, so more but not a huge amount more. 

Configuration is important too, the Rav4 and Subaru Outlander had comparable cargo area by cubic feet, but the ceiling was too low in the Outlander, which was longer than the Rav4. I needed height more than length. The 36" Varikennel is 27" high, which was fine, but the 40" is 3" taller and wouldn't fit.

There's enough space behind the front seats for a lot of stuff too, I had a folding wire crate there for flyball practice and tournament and could easily have fit two.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is a 2012 model. Nice and square. It would fit one airline crate facing the back and another facing the side door. Our kids have fledged so it is just the two front seats. Getting out of a crate from the side of the car is kinda difficult for a grown dog.


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

I like those! An added bonus is they are (Or at least were) considered a wagon. I would have saved a considerable amount on insurance since it was a wagon compared to the Saturn SUV I purchased. Helpful, as Michigan is a no fault state. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here are some photos of our Highlander: 

All seats folded down, empty. The cargo liner was on backorder, so it was shipped to us later.










From the back, with the 36" crate and a small rolling cooler next to it.










Side door, showing wire crate, folding chair, and a bag of snacks for lunches behind the front seat, a small weekend suitcase behind the crate, and Halo's flyball bag. Those wheels by her bag are a folding rolling cart that fits next to the crate. Between her bag and the little cooler, there's a small duffel bag with Halo's food and other tournament sundry items. 










Opposite side door, with a first aid kit on the floor behind the front seat and another bag of food on top of it.










I used to use my Audi A3 wagon for flyball, so things were MUCH more tightly packed! It was so nice to have so much space.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

yes, similar to my Pathfinder. My hope is to fit two airline kennels next to each other in the midsection of a van.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> yes, similar to my Pathfinder. My hope is to fit two airline kennels next to each other in the midsection of a van.


I'd bring the crates with and go from there.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> I am leaning towards the Chrysler Pacifica.




I think that’s the replacement for the Town & Country (which I have). One time we went to a dog show in Louisiana, and had 4 GSDs and 4 dachshunds with us, along with extra wire crates for the hotel room and also the grooming site. Plus grooming table, all our supplies, dog food, etc. We were full to the brim! 

I use 36” crates in the minivan. I tried 42” crates one time, and everyone freaked out. They like being snug in their small crates. You can easily get 2 of the 36” crates in the middle section, or the rear of the van.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would have a look at the Dodge Journey. I looked at them a few years back and I could easily fit both crates in the back. 
I have spoken to dozens of people who own them, more who drove them as rentals and heard nothing negative. 
The year I looked at had more cargo space then any other mid sized SUV.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> I use 36” crates in the minivan. I tried 42” crates one time, and everyone freaked out. They like being snug in their small crates. You can easily get 2 of the 36” crates in the middle section, or the rear of the van.


We're looking to buy a travel crate... (along with a new vehicle to stick it in) :wink2: I had been assuming that a 40"-42" crate was necessary to accommodate an adult GSD, but I think you're saying that they can fit fine in a 36"? If 36" is indeed adequate and not too confining, this could free up some extra cargo space in the back. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Most of the show people that I know, transport their GSDs in 36” crates. I have a couple of 42” crates for home. Even my ginormous Russell rides in a 36” crate in the van.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Most of the show people that I know, transport their GSDs in 36” crates. I have a couple of 42” crates for home. Even my ginormous Russell rides in a 36” crate in the van.


Are these wire crates?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I use wire crates, but my breeder uses varikennels


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

I just measured our (home) crate and it's 48" long. We've been sitting here trying to picture our Sheba in a 36" travel crate, and are a bit doubtful that she will fit! (and if she _could_ squeeze in there, I'm not sure that she'd be that comfy...) She's just 5.5 months old and not that heavy yet, (56-1/2 lbs) but she's already very _loooooong_... and quite tall. When she stretches out she can actually touch both ends of her crate! And I'm sure she still has a lot of growing to do yet. So, hoping to hear back from those who have their dogs travelling in a 36" crate... to learn how big your dogs are?

Regarding our decision to purchase the 2018 Nissan Rogue SL, I just learned that the cargo area's dimensions with the rear seats folded down are 69"x 51". (31 cubic feet with the rear seats up and 100 c/f with them folded) So I was mistaken about the distance between the wheel wells; hopefully the salesperson can tell us tomorrow, but I think it must be in the vicinity of only about 39", so two big 40"+ crates would not fit in sideways in this SUV, but two 36" ones should. 

As the Rogue is one of the larger, more spacious SUV's in the compact segment, I'm thinking that if someone wants to get two large crates in together, they will have to move up to a mid-size/large, like a Durango, Grand Cherokee, 4Runner, Explorer, Highlander, etc. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Raven. (Jul 22, 2014)

Toyota 4Runner. The back window goes down so really good airflow for the dogs. I have a 2000 version and have had 3 adults in the back with no problems, 2 GSD's and a Rhodesian


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Oops, in my post above, that should read 70 cubic feet with the seats down, not 100!!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Most new SUV's back sides are slanted, leaving no room for the top of the crates. And the sun shines directly on the dog.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

camperbc said:


> So, hoping to hear back from those who have their dogs travelling in a 36" crate... to learn how big your dogs are?



Russ is very long and tall, and weighs about 90 lbs. He fits in a 36” crate. It’s fine for traveling. If we go somewhere very far from home, we stop and let everyone out to pee and stretch their legs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It’s cold and dark right now, otherwise I’d load him up in the minivan and take a photo. I’ll try to remember tomorrow.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I just got a 2013 Ford Explorer and can fit two 36" plastic crates side by side in the cargo with my back seats still up. I can take a pic once the sun comes up ?


----------



## Erinb3040 (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a 2017 Tahoe & it fits 2 of these “soft” crates snug as a bug! I only have one GSD now (7mos, 60lbs) and a silky terrier. They fit perfectly with the 3rd row folded down. And I love these crates because they fold flat when not in use (they also corral my grocery bags when not traveling with the dogs!). (Pic was taken when GSD was brand new, she’s huge now & fits great!) 

Crates: 
https://www.chewy.com/midwest-canine-camper-sportable-tent/dp/102214


----------



## LeeLoo_and Thor (May 19, 2019)

Any update to this thread? Who has two large dogs and what are you driving? I've been driving my 65lb female GSD in the back of my Malibu, but I've acquired her 80lb brother and I'll be looking to upgrade to an SUV.

I was looking at a Toyota Rav4 when I just had the one dog, but I don't think they'll both fit comfortably. No kids yet, and I'm not ready to commit to a minivan. I've had terrible luck with my 2015 Chevrolet Malibu, and so I'm unfairly cheesed with Chevrolet. I'm hoping for something 'aggressive' looking (think Jeep Grand Cherokee Altitude, heck yes), maybe a couple years old, under $45000 CAD, AWD, V6 (or 4cyl). In the meantime, I'm working on a ridiculous spreadsheet comparing a bunch of SUVs.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Jeep grand Cherokee would be my choice.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cars are a tight fit with two large dogs unless you have only one two legged passenger in the car. I had two older used Ford Explorers one midsize and one larger that both fit a nice big crate in back. I have a much older BMW X5 that does fit not a large crates in hatch unless seats are folded down. It is very small and have not even attempted it . I often drive with a one dog in the back seat with a child and one in the hatchback with no crate both can lie down comfortable. My mom and dad have a Jeep Cherokee that looks like it has nice space for crate.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LeeLoo_and Thor said:


> Any update to this thread? Who has two large dogs and what are you driving? I've been driving my 65lb female GSD in the back of my Malibu, but I've acquired her 80lb brother and I'll be looking to upgrade to an SUV.
> 
> I was looking at a Toyota Rav4 when I just had the one dog, but I don't think they'll both fit comfortably. No kids yet, and I'm not ready to commit to a minivan. I've had terrible luck with my 2015 Chevrolet Malibu, and so I'm unfairly cheesed with Chevrolet. I'm hoping for something 'aggressive' looking (think Jeep Grand Cherokee Altitude, heck yes), maybe a couple years old, under $45000 CAD, AWD, V6 (or 4cyl). In the meantime, I'm working on a ridiculous spreadsheet comparing a bunch of SUVs.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Honda Pilot is the only one that will fit 2 large crates (or a custom WT metal crate which are GREAT) and allow for the back seat to still be up. It also lays perfect flat when the seats are down. My car guy is hunting for one for me now.

The VW Atlas has a ton of room too.

45k? Look at the 4 Runners. Can't beat a Toyota. I loved my Rav. Would have another if I only had 1 dog. 270K and never missed a beat...until the deer...


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Honda Pilot is a good option.

Subaru came out with a new bigger vehicle, the Ascent which I'd like to try.

I have a minivan, and I hate it for it's clunkyness and appearance but it does the job and actually handles snow and dirt well with the AWD. For me it was the cheapest, most logical option with multiple large dogs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've been really tempted to weigh in earlier with the thought that the dogs would probably like a convertible sports car. On the serious side --- Why are you hung up on crates? To have a crate be safe in a vehicle, it needs to be secured. I go with a vehicle with a back seat with no airbags back there & seat belts.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

middleofnowhere said:


> I've been really tempted to weigh in earlier with the thought that the dogs would probably like a convertible sports car. On the serious side --- Why are you hung up on crates? To have a crate be safe in a vehicle, it needs to be secured. I go with a vehicle with a back seat with no airbags back there & seat belts.


I harness and seatbelt as well - Have 2 GSD's in my Mazda CX-5. Haven't taken them on a long car trip yet but I cant imagine I would crate them then either. I have seen some serious issues with crates in car accidents, at least this way with the harness/seatbelt I have close/quick contact with them.


----------

